# Ovarian dermoid, lap and dye, Clomid - questions?



## bobo66

Hi All,

I had a detailed ultrasound yesterday and am driving myself a bit mad trying to guess what the fertility consultant will suggest when I see him on Friday, and also trying to make sure I've got all my questions up my sleeve.

I was told by the consultant radiologist that I have polycysic ovaries and a small (I think 3cm) benign dermoid (teeth, hair, all that stuff) on the right ovary. I have good egg reserve and endometrium apparently.

I think he will suggest Clomid with monitoring and then put me on the waiting list for a lap and dye which would probably happen in the winter and he could deal with the dermoid at the same time.

Has anyone had a dermoid and not had it removed? What happens if they're left? Is a lap and dye required or strongly recommended before taking Clomid or going to IVF? Can they know the dermoid is definitely benign without removing and analysing it? (I know the risks are low for someone my age)

I'm terrified by the idea of surgery ( and DH v concerned about me undergoing risks of a GA) and feel really strongly about minimising unnecessarily invasive interventions if safely possible.

I'm also incredibly hormonal, emotional and teary about all this (probably wasn't wisest to agree to scan on my 30th birthday) which probably isn't helping my judgement or sense of proportion :-( I'd be really glad to hear about other people's experiences with cysts and Clomid and further testing. And apologies if I should have put this on another topic...


----------



## bobo66

Just to update this. The consultant isn't too worried about the cyst. He gave me the option of having it out at the same time as a lap and dye, but was equally happy for me to leave it for now (having scans for Clomid) and do a hyfosy to check my tubes. So basically an ultrasound and they use a special liquid ( not quite like dye) to check your tubes.

And then my period came (that explains the emotional hormonal mess I was last week on my first ovulatory cycle for months) so I started Clomid straightaway!


----------

